# flathead or kootenai



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

need little help, I have a couple day in kalispel to have some fun. i'm thinking of floating polebridge to Blankenship bridge on the north fork flathead. or should I go after 30lb trout on Kootenai for couple days?


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

don't know but I want a trip report either way


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know much about the Kootenai, but have floated the NF once. I believe polebridge to Blankenship is a long haul for two days at this time of year. Polebridge to glacier rim, might be more of an overnighter with time to fish... but then again you said a couple of days, maybe that means three... I love the NF and that would be easy an easy decision for me, that and odds of a huge rainbow on the Kootenai are still pretty slim. I've heard that is somewhat of a unique fishery with specific methods so it may take some time to learn the how's and where's.


----------



## hialtitude (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't comment on floating the Kootenai but I floated the NF Flathead Border to Blankenship last weekend. We did three days, two nights. It was a spectacular trip that I would recommend doing in three nights. We weren't too rushed but an extra day would have been nice. The Cutthroat fishing was outstanding and the scenery wasn't too shabby either...


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

my river companion wants to fish the Kootenai because saw a guy with a 31lb fish couple days ago. I grew up in ore fishing salmon and steelhead, know what its like not to catch fish for days. polebridge to Blankenship is 33 miles. I don't know the river, but I think we can do it in 2 days. last I check it was running 2200.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

*north fork flathead*

between the rain and visiting family we didn't have much time. Saturday morning put in at polebridge and floated to big creek a 20mile float. I had no idea what to expect, water is flat but really moving. my son in law had a garmin gps told us how fast we were traveling and how many miles traveled. only took 7 hours. next time we go to the border and float to glacier rim take 4 days. beautiful trip wish there was a little white water.


----------

